# My new Polish!!



## woahlookitsme (Oct 1, 2013)

Hey everyone  So I got my BEW polish this past weekend at a show and I am so excited! She is going to be super spoiled because she is drop dead gorgeous! I like her but she needs to fill out a little more. The thing I dont like is her ears but maybe Ill be able to find a boy with much shorter ones. My plan is to wait until i can pick out a BEW boyfriend at the arba convention. Her tattoo is PJ and Im considering keeping it. I think its growing on me lol Enough talk heres pics


----------



## Azerane (Oct 1, 2013)

She's adorable, I love bunnies with blue eyes


----------



## Littlerex (Oct 1, 2013)

What a gorgeous bunny! She looks so elegant with her white coat and blue eyes. What a princess  Perfect name! Can't wait to see more photos! 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Oct 1, 2013)

Beautiful bunny!! ...So, this means I finally get to meet you in Harrisburg?


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Oct 1, 2013)

What an adorable bunny, I love her blue eyes and pretty white coat.  How old is she?


----------



## mithril (Oct 1, 2013)

Gorgeous girl!
___

Ashley


----------



## ladysown (Oct 1, 2013)

not sure what you mean about "keeping her tattoo". her tattoo is her own and isn't to be changed. What her call name is, is entirely up to you.


----------



## whitelop (Oct 2, 2013)

Sarah, she's really pretty! I hope you find her a beautiful BEW boyfriend and make beautiful babies! 

Ladysown, I think she was talking about keeping her name PJ, not changing the tattoo!  

I think PJ is a really cute name! I think it fits her.


----------



## majorv (Oct 2, 2013)

I like PJ too  


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## woahlookitsme (Oct 2, 2013)

Aw thank you everyone!! She is absolutely regal looking  

It sure does Julie!! I finally get to meet you and Wendy since she will be there also! I'm super excited!! Are you showing many Hollands?!

Elise She was born in june  she's still young which isn't a bad thing that means I can show her a couple more times and get more opinions on her

Lol yeah I meant keeping PJ as her call name as well. I think it fits her too!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 8, 2014)

I didnt want to start a new thread but got some pictures of PJ and wanted to show you all  She is just gorgeous and already has a Best Of Breed under her furbelt  She loves to be petted and just shuts her eyes and relaxes lol


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 8, 2014)

She is just gorgeous, she looks my Snowy but he has red eyes but that same little mouth


----------



## ladysown (Feb 8, 2014)

are those front legs matted or what am I seeing there?

She's got a lovely head.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 8, 2014)

They just look a bit damp to me, sleepy head haha


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 8, 2014)

Lol they're damp from water I guess she put her feet in the water


----------



## madisonl702 (Feb 9, 2014)

Aww, cuteness alert!


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh my...adorable! Congrats.


----------



## juliemaye (Feb 10, 2014)

What an adorable little one! You must be so proud!!


----------



## woahlookitsme (May 28, 2014)

Pj had her first litter! I was running out of time with her age and had to breed her quick so I got Vienna marked babies when breeding her to my moms black buck sal. I was sad I couldn't find a proper bew or boo for her lol! But will be watching these guys grown none the less. Was hoping for more white but they're pretty adorable


----------



## HototMama (May 28, 2014)

time for line breeding  lol.


----------



## ChocoClover (May 28, 2014)

Yay!


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (May 28, 2014)

Gorgeous Mama! My Polish buck has ears that are about a few cms to long also. But I found a doe that has sweet short little ears. Plus I like most of my buck just not his ears. The doe and he should throw beautiful babies and she does carry every color of Polish. Sorry I'm a proud Polish mama as well so I love talking about my babies. I can't wait to see what else your doe throws!


----------



## Azerane (May 29, 2014)

They're so adorable in that ugly new-born kind of way  Yay babies!

bew = blue-eyed white, but what may I ask is boo?


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (May 29, 2014)

Boo as in boyfriend I think that is what she is referring too.


----------



## woahlookitsme (May 29, 2014)

hahahaha yes thats what i meant! they will certainly get cuter when they get fur lol! 

im not sure if they will be for breeding yet. Im going to see if any friends want one but if not we will have to figure some thing out. I only am allowed a pair of BEWs and wanted to keep it that small because my mother has other colors she is working on and I have my tans. I was just running out of time and had to breed her to something 

Thank you and Good luck with your pair and breeding polish mama  I like the buck that she was bred to and i wanted to see what the babies out of PJ look like so hopefully theyll come out nice


----------



## Azerane (May 31, 2014)

Ahhh, see that makes a lot more sense, lol. I feel a little silly now


----------

